# Weekly competition 2008-04



## AvGalen (Jan 22, 2008)

*2x2x2*
*1. *D' R' F2 U2 B' L D2 L2 D R' U2 F R F' L B' U2 L B2 L' B D' F R F
*2. *B U' F D2 R B' L2 B' L F U' R F2 R B D2 R' D2 L2 B2 R U2 F R' B2
*3. *F' D2 B L2 U F U2 F L' D2 L2 D2 B2 R' D2 R U L2 B2 R2 B' R2 D' L2 D
*4. *U' F' R F2 D' B L U B U2 F U2 R2 F L' B' U' B' U F' U' F' R' B R'
*5. *L B2 D R D2 L2 D2 R2 U2 R' F L2 F L2 U2 B2 R2 D' L F D L' D' R2 B2

*3x3x3*
*1. *R U2 L2 U' R2 B' R2 B L' F D' U L U L2 U' B D' B' F L2 R2 D' U' L'
*2. *B2 F' D U L D' U' F D' U' F2 L2 R B D2 L2 D U2 L' B' F2 D' U' B F'
*3. *D L2 R D' U' B R' U2 L D' U' B L2 R' D' U' L' U2 B2 U L2 R B L U'
*4. *U2 L B F' U' L' B' D2 F2 L2 R2 D' L F2 U' B2 F' U L B2 F2 U B F L2
*5. *L D2 U' F' U' B2 D' B2 R' B2 D2 F2 U' B' F L D' U' L2 D2 U F' L2 F2 L2

*4x4x4*
*1. *B u' F u r' u U2 B2 f' F' R' D r' f' U' L f' L2 r2 F' D' U L R' B2 D' L2 u' B2 F U2 r2 D2 r f U' R D2 u2 r'
*2. *u U' R f2 F L r' R' B r' u' L' r' R F2 D u L2 u2 U' F D u2 B2 r2 D U' f F' D' u B2 f' U B2 L' R' u2 r' F2
*3. *L R' D B2 f' F' r D2 u' U' L u' f' R' D2 U2 F' D' f U2 f D' u' U' B2 F L' U' B2 f2 F2 u2 U B L D2 u2 U' F U
*4. *D2 u2 U' L2 r' R' F' D u2 U' f2 U' B' f' F D u R f2 F2 D2 u2 U r' R2 f2 F r' D L r2 F R' B r2 B2 F u' U' r'
*5. *f2 F2 D' r' D r F2 u' U L' R2 D' L2 D u2 U B2 f L2 r' D r f D2 u' U R B F' D2 f r2 B' u r D' u U B F'

*5x5x5*
*1. *l' u b f2 L2 l2 d' l' f' U l2 r f r2 R' D' U2 R' D F2 D' F' r2 b' L f r2 R2 U' L' D2 b L' l2 U2 r D2 d2 u2 U' R' B2 U' R2 u L B' d f2 F' l' b2 F2 d2 f d' L u' l2 D
*2. *d2 l' B d r' R D2 b2 U r F2 u2 B' f2 F' D2 U L2 U r2 R2 D d' u' U' R' f2 R' B2 r' R2 U' B' b F' u2 L2 l D2 U R2 f2 r R' D l' d u B2 D u' U2 R2 F d u' r2 U B' R'
*3. *L F D u L2 l2 R' b2 l2 b' u2 B' D d2 B2 u' L l2 d2 U' B F2 L2 u' l r2 f2 F2 L B' d2 l2 b R' D d' u r D' u U' r f r' R' B2 L' l2 r' R U b2 f2 L' l r' R' F D' F'
*4. *U2 B R2 U2 L' r' B f' F2 l r R D B l f2 L l r' u' b L2 l2 R d f u U' L u b D d' r2 B' L l r R2 D L' r R' d2 U' b' u L' R' B2 f' d' l' r B2 F d f2 d2 b2
*5. *L R' D' l2 b l2 u2 B' L2 r2 f U' l' F2 l B2 L b l B D2 d' u2 B2 b u U B u2 l2 d2 L U L2 R2 F u r2 B' f U' b' L' f F D B F2 d' l2 d U2 f' d' u' U' L2 R2 D d

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 U L' F2 U' R2 F2 R2 B2 R' D2 B2 D L2 B2 L' U2 F' D' F' L' D L2 U F2
*2. *F2 L2 D' B' D R' U' B U2 B D B U' B L2 D2 L2 D' L2 F R' U F2 D' L2
*3. *F L' U B2 L2 F R B2 L D2 L2 B' L' D2 F2 R' D F2 R' F2 R' U' R2 F L

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 B F2 R' B' L' R B' F L2 R2 B2 L2 F R B L R D U F2 R B' L U'
*2. *D' F2 U2 F' D2 B2 D2 U2 F' D2 B2 F' D' U2 L' B' R' D U2 F2 D2 R D' L U'
*3. *U L R2 D' U2 B F R B' D' B' F' D U L B U L U B' L2 D L D R2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *r2 R' B f' r R' f F2 u U L r R D2 R' B' r D r R2 u B2 f' F2 D' U2 L2 D' r2 f' r' u' B r' R' u2 F' r2 D2 u2
*2. *D' u' U' B L2 U B' L r2 R u2 U B2 D' B2 f2 F2 r' R' D' u' U B2 f' u U2 r2 D u U2 f' L B2 U L' f2 R2 U R' D
*3. *F2 U' L' u' f D2 L r R u2 r' R' u2 F2 u' B2 F R u f2 u r R' u2 U2 L2 f' r' D U f D L2 u U' B D2 f' r U2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *D L2 R' D2 d' U2 b2 F u' r2 b2 F2 d2 U' F r' R' d2 u U' L' d2 U F2 d2 u' B f2 D2 b2 F r2 D d2 U R' B' b2 f' F' U L2 F u2 L B2 U B' D2 F' l2 B2 U B f F u r f2 D2
*2. *R U f2 F2 u' R2 d U l2 B u2 f L' r' D' d2 u U' F L' B' f u B u U f' r f' L l U2 B F2 u2 F' D' d2 u2 U L d l' U f F r2 u2 B b D' d' l F2 L l r R2 f2 d2
*3. *D2 b' R' D' d u2 U' F r2 B f' u2 F L2 r2 B D' F' l' F d' b L2 B' R2 u2 R f' D d u U' b' l' f' F' d2 R b f2 F u' l2 b' f' F' R' F U L d L B2 r' U' b' r2 b2 l2 r2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B D U' L2 B' D2 F' D B' F L' R' D2 U2 R D' U' L' B F L2 B' L B' F
*2. *L2 U2 R' B' F2 D2 U' L2 R2 B F2 R2 F' D2 U' B2 F D2 U2 F2 R U2 B' F2 D
*3. *B2 F2 L' F2 L2 B' D' F L' D2 U F2 R2 D' L' B2 L D F L2 D' U2 B' F U2
*4. *D' U2 R2 D B' D' U' R U2 L2 R F2 R2 B' F U B L R' U2 B' F' L2 R2 F
*5. *L2 R' B2 F D' F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F' L' R F' U' F L D2 B2 F' D2 U L B F'
*6. *F2 L2 U' L' B U B2 D2 U' F' L' U' B' F' L' B' F D' L2 D' R2 D' F D' U2
*7. *B' D' U' F D L' U' B' F' D L' B F2 U' L D U B F2 L2 D B' F' D' U2
*8. *D' L' B' F2 U L' R2 B' U F' U' B' F L' R2 D' B2 F D' U2 L' R2 D F' R'
*9. *D' U L2 R' B2 F2 L B2 F L U F2 L' R U' L2 R D2 U' B2 F' R2 F' L D
*10. *B2 D' F2 L B' L' R B D2 F' L' D U F L' B2 D' U2 L R2 D U2 F U L2
*11. *D B' D' U2 B L' R D' L' R2 B' L' U' L2 B R D U B2 L B2 F' R B F
*12. *D' U F D2 U2 L' R2 U' F L2 D U2 R' D2 L2 B2 F2 L2 B2 F U2 L' F' D' U2
*13. *B2 F U R' U2 B F2 L B F D2 L2 D U' L2 D U F D U R F D' U' R2
*14. *D' F' D L R' B' L2 R D2 B' R' B U' R' B D' U' L2 F2 R' U' B L2 R F
*15. *F' U2 F R2 D U' L B' F2 L2 D' R2 D U B L R D2 U R U' F D2 L B2
*16. *B D2 L D U2 B' L2 R' F' R2 D' U2 B2 L' D2 U' B2 R F2 U2 B' F L U' F'
*17. *L' R2 B L2 B2 L2 B' R2 F' L' R2 B' F2 D U R2 B2 F L' R' B L2 B2 D' U2
*18. *U2 L F2 D U2 L2 D2 L' R' D2 F' D2 B' F' L2 R B F D U2 B' F L' D' L2
*19. *L B D U B2 L2 R2 D' R B2 F' L2 R2 U' B R' B' F2 D2 L D L R' D U'
*20. *D2 L' R' D U2 L2 B R2 D2 U F U' R U' R F' L' R' B' D2 U2 L' R U' R
*21. *B' D2 U F R D U2 B2 D2 U' L2 U' F U2 F2 D U' L R F D2 B2 F' R2 D2
*22. *B' R2 D2 U2 B' F2 D2 U2 L' D2 F U R' B2 F D2 U' L' D U L' B2 D2 B D
*23. *B2 F U2 B2 F L' D U' B2 F' R B2 D L R D' L' R B' F' R2 F2 R2 U' B2
*24. *D U2 B2 D' U' R' D2 U B' D U2 L2 R2 B2 F' D2 R2 B L' U' L R2 D2 L' R'
*25. *L R2 B' D2 L B' F L' R' B F2 L' R' U L2 R' U B2 F U B F' D U' R'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D' L R' U2 L' R2 B2 L2 R' D B F L D' U R' D2 L2 U' F L2 B2 F2 D' U
*2. *B2 F2 D B D L2 U2 R B2 U B F2 L D F' L U2 F D U R U' L' D2 F'
*3. *D U2 L F' D' U B D' U' R F L F' R2 B2 F D' B2 R D L B U2 L2 D
*4. *L F' R' B' R D U' L' R F2 D' U' R' B F' D U B2 F L2 R' D U' F' U'
*5. *B2 L2 U L' U' F2 D' U' L B2 F D2 L' D2 U2 F2 L2 B U' B2 U' B L' B F

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U F L2 F' D' L' R' D2 U' L R' B' F U2 B' D' U2 R' D B2 F' D2 U' B2 R
*2. *U2 B' L F D U2 B F2 D' U L U' L2 B' L' B D' L2 R' U' R2 D' B2 L F2
*3. *D' U' L2 U L2 R' D' L2 R2 F' D' U2 B2 F D' U2 L' U2 B F' L' B2 F R2 D
*4. *U' F2 U F' L2 R' U' L2 D' L D R' D2 U' B2 L' R2 B2 F2 L' D' B2 F' U' R'
*5. *L B F2 D F' U' R2 D B D' U2 F2 L2 R2 D2 R2 B D U2 L R' F L2 R' U

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D2 B2 L2 R U' B F2 L' B2 R F' L2 R' B2 U' F L D2 B2 U2 L R' U B' L D' U2 R2 F R F2 D2 L R2 U' B F' L2 B F' L2 U R' D' U (45 moves original)
D' R F2 R B' D B' F U F R' U2 F2 L' D2 U2 B' (17 moves optimal solution, easier to apply multiple times)

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5 Relay*
*1. *(2x2x2) B U' R U L' B' D2 R F2 D' B2 L U F2 D L2 B' U2 F' D L F' R2 U2 F2
*1. *(3x3x3) L2 D2 F' D2 B' F2 U' R2 D' U2 L2 R U R2 U L R' D2 U B' R B2 F' L2 R
*1. *(4x4x4) r' D f F L2 D' U2 F D U2 B L' r' U B F r2 U f2 u2 U L2 R B f2 F2 r u R D2 u2 U2 R F' D' f' r' F2 D U
*1. *(5x5x5) R2 u2 B' b l2 r' R b' D d' B2 F' D' U F u l U2 r D2 d2 u B u U' R' U' R2 f2 U' l2 b' F' D L2 d2 l2 r' D' d u U b2 f' D2 l B2 L2 B2 f2 d' U' B' b d' u U' R u2 U

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock* (*UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*)
*1. *UUdd u=-4,d=-4 / dUdU u=5,d=1 / ddUU u=0,d=1 / UdUd u=-5,d=5 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=0 / dUUd
*2. *UUdd u=5,d=-2 / dUdU u=3,d=-2 / ddUU u=-2,d=2 / UdUd u=-4,d=1 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-3 / ddUd
*3. *UUdd u=4,d=0 / dUdU u=1,d=-5 / ddUU u=4,d=2 / UdUd u=-5,d=-4 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=3 / dUdU
*4. *UUdd u=4,d=-2 / dUdU u=-4,d=4 / ddUU u=0,d=3 / UdUd u=1,d=6 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-2 / dddd
*5. *UUdd u=5,d=-4 / dUdU u=3,d=6 / ddUU u=2,d=-3 / UdUd u=4,d=2 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=4 / dddd

*MegaMinx* (If you don't know notation, learn it from the WCA! Scrambling MegaMinx is a pain in the ....That is why I now give you the choice between two types of scrambles. The second scrambling method was proposed by Stefan Pochmann at the WCA-site and he explains it here. Currently I will give scrambles by his scrambler, but in the future I might provide scrambles with less moves. Let me (and him) know what you think!)
*1. *f2 D4 f2 b E4 c2 a2 c4 b3 a2 e4 B3 D2 E3 d4 F3 B4 F b3 E4 b3 a3 f2 e3 d4 F3 c3 b3 d2 f2 C4 d4 a2 e B2 a b2 D2 A4 b3 c4 a4 d e C E b4 E F2 c E2 d4 f2 b2 f4 e4 B2 C3 e d 
*2. *c4 a3 c3 F3 b E2 a3 f3 D2 c3 d2 e2 C3 d2 f4 e2 d2 F2 e3 C e3 B C2 F E3 b e2 C2 E2 f3 C4 a c4 e2 f a2 f3 D2 F A C3 d4 F2 A3 f2 a e2 C2 e a3 b4 d4 c2 e4 a b d2 F3 f4 e4 
*3. *d2 B2 D3 A4 e2 C2 f4 a2 c3 e C3 d3 F3 f3 C3 F4 e3 a2 f4 e2 d4 e4 d3 c f2 C2 E2 e3 d3 c3 f3 D4 E4 c2 f4 e2 d a b4 f a3 c4 d4 a3 f4 C2 e4 B D e2 d4 a f4 b4 D4 a2 b a b3 D4 
*4. *a d2 c4 a d3 B3 b2 D4 f4 b f4 e a3 e2 a4 e2 C3 A2 D C2 b2 f2 b4 d2 f2 e3 a c3 d2 e3 C F a2 d4 f4 a2 f3 a4 e d2 B3 C4 A3 e4 d4 f2 a2 d B4 A2 C3 d3 a3 d2 e2 B C4 a3 d B2 
*5. *f e2 d F b4 a4 d4 a3 d3 B a3 e a3 c a3 f D3 F2 E f a3 f4 C3 f a3 d a4 e2 B e4 d B c3 f D4 c4 a3 b3 E3 d4 e4 f4 a2 b2 d2 f2 D2 c3 e4 d4 c4 f4 b2 E3 b3 c2 f2 C4 B3 a 
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ Y++
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- Y--
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- Y--
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- Y++
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- Y--
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ Y++
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ Y++
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- Y++
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ Y++
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- Y--
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ Y--
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- Y--
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- Y++
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ Y--
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- Y++
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ Y--
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- Y--
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ Y++
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- Y--
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- Y++
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- Y--
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- Y++
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- Y--
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- Y++
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- Y++
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- Y--
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ Y--
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- Y++
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- Y++
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ Y++
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- Y++
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- Y++
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- Y--
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- Y--
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ Y--

*Pyraminx* (If you don't know notation, learn it from the WCA! It's really easy. The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves)
*1. *l r B' R B' R' B' L R L' R' B' L R' U' B' U' B L' R'
*2. *l r b u U L U L U' R' U' L U R L U R' L' U L
*3. *r' b' u' L' B L' U' L U L' B' U' R B R B L' B' U' L
*4. *l b R' L' R' L' U' L U L R' U' B R' L' B U' L U R
*5. *b u B' L' R U L' B U L B R U' L R U L' R' B' L'

*Square-1*
*1. *0,5 / 6,1 / -3,3 / 6,3 / 5,4 / 3,2 / 0,3 / 0,2 / 5,1 / 0,2 / 6,4 / 0,1 / 0,3 / 0,5 / 6,3 / 1,2
*2. *0,-4 / 0,3 / 0,1 / 0,3 / 0,3 / -3,3 / -2,3 / 2,4 / 0,4 / 4,2 / 0,5 / 2,0 / -2,3 / 0,5 / -2,4 / 6,2 / 4,0
*3. *-5,0 / -1,2 / 6,0 / 1,1 / 0,5 / 6,3 / 3,0 / 3,0 / 3,0 / 6,3 / -2,4 / 5,0 / -1,5 / 6,0 / 0,2 / 5,5 / 3,0
*4. *0,-1 / 0,-5 / 0,3 / -5,3 / -4,3 / 3,2 / 1,3 / 6,1 / 4,0 / 0,2 / 0,4 / -4,0 / 6,2 / 3,4 / 0,3 / 1,2 /
*5. *-5,5 / 0,6 / 0,3 / 0,3 / -3,3 / 0,4 / 0,2 / 2,2 / 0,2 / -2,4 / -4,0 / 4,0 / -5,0 / 2,3 / -3,4 / 2,0 / 0,4 /


Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. The only exception for this is the experimental scrambling method for MegaMinx. For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious. Here are some other things that people often don't know:

For big-cubes a small letter in the scramble means double layer turn, not slice turn
For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 25 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can only use one hand during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes in this thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends tuesday/wednesday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 22, 2008)

*Fewest Moves Analysis*

Reserved for Fewest Moves Analysis

Scramble: B' D2 L' D F B2 U' F' U B2 U' F B D2 B' D B2 D F2 L F' R F L' F' R' 

*mrCage: 26 *(B' D2 L' D F B2 U' F' U B2 U' F B D2 B' D B2 D F2 L F' R F L' F' R')
B' D2 L' D F U'.B D2 B' D B2 D F (edges - leaving 5 corners)
Insert U B2 U' F' U B2 U' F at the dot and F L F' R F L' F' R' at the end. 

*Mike Hughey: 36 *(F' L' B2 U2 L2 B' R B' R' F' R B F2 R' D' F2 D F' U F' U2 F2 L F2 D F' D' L F' D' U L2 D U' F' L2)
2x2x2: F’ L’ B2 U2 L2 B’
2x2x3: . F’ R F2 R’ D’ F2 D
3-x cross: F’ U F’ U2
fix some edges: F2 L F L’
pseudo OLL: L F D F’ D’ L’
pseudo PLL: L2 F’ D’ U L2 D U’ F’ L2
That leaves 3 corners – insert at .: R B’ R’ F’ R B R’ F

*AvGalen: 28 *(D' R F2 D' B D2 F L2 F L' B L F' L' D' F' R2 U2 L2 B' U2 R' L' D2 L2 D2 L2 D2)
Do premove R to see what is going on
2x2x3 (6): D' R F2 D' B D2
The rest, except 6 edges and 3 corners (4) F L . B D ;
Undo Premove (1): R
Final 4 edges (6): L' D2 L2 D2 L2 D2
Insert this corner 3-cycle at the . cancelling 3 moves (8): L F L' B L F' L' B'
Insert this edge 3-cycle at the ; cancelling 2 moves (8): D2 F' R2 U2 L2 B' U2 R2


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jan 22, 2008)

2x2x2: 9.18 6.20 8.99 9.63 5.85 = 8.12
3x3x3: 24.34 21.06 22.28 20.81 18.36 = 21.38
4x4x4: 1:44.95 1:42.87 1:33.20 1:27.63 1:35.29 = 1:37.12
5x5x5: 2:14.56 1:56.42 2:26.71 2:14.13 2:27.94 = 2:18.46
2x2x2_bf: DNF DNF DNF
Relay: 4:15.32
3x3x3_oh: 1:00.54 56.74 55.78 1:10.43 53.26 = 57.68
3x3x3_wf: 3:10.42 3:25.66 3:02.63 3:45.84 3:35.65 = 3:33.90


----------



## Erik (Jan 22, 2008)

Erik Akkersdijk
2: (3.77), (7.42), 4.76, 6.05, 4.38=>5.06 HORRIBLE
3: 12.39, 13.08, 13.48, (11.47), (15.11)=>12.98 
4: (50.56), 57.08, 58.50, (1:05.66), 1:03.56=>59.71 Horrible
5: 1:35.50, 1:38.45, (1:39.91), (1:35.03), 1:36.95 =>1:36.97 
OH: 28.66, 28.19, (25.05), (29.80), 28.17=>28.34 horrible
magic: 1.05, 1.05, (DNF), (0.97), 1.00=>1.03 finally something not horrible 
mmag: 3.77, 3.56, (6.13), 3.31, (2.78)=>3.55 noo again horrible!
pyra: 10.61, 9.53, (12.66), (9.27), 10.14=>10.09 ok
s-1: (27.88), 38.42, 47.19, (48.50), 34.36=>39.99
--bld--
2: 38.13
3: 1:56.45


----------



## malcolm (Jan 23, 2008)

3: 33.10, 33.90, (32.55), 32.87, (33.95) = 32.29
3 OH: 54.77, (1:14.37), 51.52, 1:04.78, (50.87) = 57.02 Sub 2 avg!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 23, 2008)

2x2x2 BF: 32.20, 26.09, 28.23 = 26.09. HORRIBLE
3x3x3 BF: 1:42.41 1:45.95 DNF= 1:42.41 Pretty good 
5x5: 2:51.79, 2:38.53, 2:49.93, 2:56.19, 2:44.52= 2:48.75 avg TRULY DISGUSTING.... HORRIBLE.... dont even care anymore......


----------



## Jason Baum (Jan 23, 2008)

2x2x2: 4.85 (4.31) (12.08) 6.55 4.78 = *5.39* Don't even ask about the third solve... last solve should have been way better, too.
3x3x3: (11.36) (13.09) 12.95 11.88 11.47 = *12.10*
4x4x4: (59.74) P 1:08.69 O (1:09.34) P 1:02.42 1:08.42 OP = *1:06.51* I'm getting better. The first solve was very nice
5x5x5: 3:24.81 (3:43.23) (2:46.70) 2:58.74 3:16.05 = *3:13.20* The 3rd and 4th solves were my first and second ever sub 3s 
Relay: *4:57.75* 2x2x2- 5.xx, 3x3x3- 12.xx, 4x4x4- 1:08.xx, 5x5x5- 3:32.xx (I really need to get better at the 5x5x5...)
3x3x3 OH: 21.42 20.31 (26.64) (20.30) 22.59 = *21.44*
2x2x2 BLD: 1:19.50 57.55 DNF (57.59) = *57.55*
3x3x3 BLD: 2:06.66 DNF (2:32.91) 3:20.64 = *2:06.66* Did this right after 4x4x4, and it seemed so easy
4x4x4 BLD: DNF (22:23.46) DNF (20:40.06) DNF (20:47.81) = *DNF* I am such an idiot. My third solve was all correct, except I had a corner parity, and I just forgot to fix it. This is 10 DNFs in a row for me now, all of which have been close... *sigh*
5x5x5 BLD: DNF (51:32.91) Off by three wings and two + centers. Still haven't had a successful 5x5x5 BLD yet...


----------



## Karthik (Jan 23, 2008)

*Karthik Puthraya

3x3x3: *21.25, 21.16, (23.07), 22.95, (20.96) = *21.79
*Comment: Decent.But I know I can improve.
*4x4x4: *119.52, 127.30, 131.10, (131.30), (98.33) = *125.97*
Comment: I have absolutely no ideas as to how I got that 98.33.Rest are all very bad.
* 3x3x3 BLD:* DNF, 2:36.88, DNF = *2:36.88 
*Comment: No warm-up.First one was very close.


----------



## FU (Jan 23, 2008)

*2x2x2:*

1. (12.92)
2. (9.73)
3. 11.04
4. 10.53
5. 11.66

Average = 11.08


*3x3x3:*

1. (25.59)
2. 18.73
3. 22.95
4. (16.73)
5. 20.47

Average = 20.72


*4x4x4:*

1. 2:53.87
2. 2:24.79
3. (3:42.75)
4. 2:33.51
5. (2:18.25)

Average = 2:37.39


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 23, 2008)

Dan Cohen

2x2x2: 7.96 8.44 7.71 5.72 5.56 = *7.13*
bad... I haven't even looked at my 2x2 in a week.
3x3x3: 15.96 18.65 16.71 18.34 19.33 = *17.90*
hmm... the two fastest solves were done with my new F perm. Thanks Erik. Bad average though.
4x4x4: 1:11.97 1:20.71 1:18.96 1:14.15 1:15.59 = *1:16.23* 
decent.
5x5x5: 1:52.22 2:00.90 2:04.38 2:07.15 2:06.81 = *2:04.03*
Ok... This really ****ed me off. On every solve, I was done with reduction in under 1:30. This means that I had 40s 3x3s on the last couple of solves. This average should've been like 1:55 max.
3x3x3_oh: 29.06 35.86 35.77 26.46 33.77 = *32.86*
ok for not practicing all week.
3x3x3_wf:
Relay: 
Pyraminx: 11.91 16.11 12.97 11.84 15.69 = *13.52*
Square 1: 1:02.63 38.63 36.06 41.30 51.91 = *43.94*


----------



## tim (Jan 23, 2008)

*multi bld*
15/17, 1:10 (40 min memo)

damn bad, damn slow... good bye world record :/


----------



## dudemanpp (Jan 24, 2008)

*Christopher Foster*

Christopher Foster

3x3x3:
(17.20)
22.72
(25.97)
23.47
22.09
AVG: 22.76 - I was hoping for sub-20. But, with the lack of practice I can't expect any better than this.

3x3x3 OH:
(40.44)
52.38
51.98
47.11
(55.24)
AVG: 50.49 - Again, this is a result of not practicing. Hopefully, my times next week will be better than this.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 24, 2008)

Timothy Sun

2x2x2:
(4.50)
3.66
(2.89)
4.27
4.46
=> 4.13

3x3x3:
12.84
14.41
(14.93)
(12.12)
13.63
=>13.63

I'm not awake enough to do anything else.


----------



## mrCage (Jan 24, 2008)

tim said:


> *multi bld*
> 15/17, 1:10 (40 min memo)
> 
> damn bad, damn slow... good bye world record :/



I thought Matyas Kuti had the world record and Rowe Hessler the unofficial record? Or yuu simply mean you gave up striving for the record? 15 of 17 is still mega awesome IMHO 

-Per


----------



## Henrik (Jan 24, 2008)

Henrik
3x3: (21.06), 17.72, 16.43, (15.21), 17.00 => 17.05
2x2: (10.71), 8.31, 6.82, 7.17, (5.26) => 7.43
4x4: 1:33.65, (1:24.67), 1:32.85, (1:39.73), 1:28.88 => 1:31.79
5x5: 2:37.71, (2:48.28), (2:05.35), 2:28.64, 2:45.95 => 2:37.43
New PB on single 5x5 
3x3OH: 34.55, 38.37, 37.39, (40.81), (28.81) => 36.77
3x3BLD: DNF(2:44) (2:42.98), DNF(3:35) 
I tryed to go fast, its better to get the DNFs here than in competition


----------



## tim (Jan 24, 2008)

mrCage said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > *multi bld*
> ...



Yes . Actually i didn't give up yet, but i lost my confidence.


----------



## mrCage (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi 

Here's my FMC solution this week - long time no submittal. Ok, here goes:

B' D2 L' D F B2 U' F' U B2 U' F B D2 B' D B2 D F2 L F' R F L' F' R' (26)

B' D2 L' D F U'.B D2 B' D B2 D F (edges - leaving 5 corners)
Insert U B2 U' F' U B2 U' F at the dot and F L F' R F L' F' R' at the end. Running out of time on the insertions. Far from optimal i guess 

- Per


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 25, 2008)

mrCage said:


> Hi
> 
> Here's my FMC solution this week - long time no submittance. Ok, here goes:
> 
> ...



Skeleton in just 13 moves! That's astonishing. I tried following it and pretty much didn't see any of it until it happened. Oh well, I'm still proud of the 36 move solution I got this week (which I'll probably submit tomorrow) - at least it was good for an amateur like me. Now if only you could do this in an official competition, so you could blow away the oldest standing world record.


----------



## mrCage (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi 

Well, i can pretty much always beat the world record with a skeleton+insertion. The problem is to get a good skeleton in a short enough time. Insertions may sometimes be troublesome also. I am in the habit of using the companion for working out the insertions. It is really fast to check out insertions that way. I should get away with that i guess for making my solutions competition compatible :-s

-Per


----------



## alltooamorous (Jan 25, 2008)

Scott Wu

3x3x3
1. (22.42)
2. 25.33
3. 26.86
4. (30.25)
5. 26.73

Average: 26.31 

Wish I could do this good on a session of 12.


----------



## philkt731 (Jan 25, 2008)

wow Timothy nice on the 2x2. 
I lost some of my times twice but I remmeber the averages
2: 4.96
4: 1:11.20 (best of 58.xx)
5: 2:43.46 (best of 2:18)
2BLD: 23.77
OH: 29.76
will do rest later


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jan 26, 2008)

3x3x3
Average: 20.62
Times: 19.97, 20.90, 20.98, (18.32), (21.19)


----------



## Hiram (Jan 26, 2008)

Konrad Stawski

*3x3x3: * 15.64
14.23 ; 15.84 ; 16.32 ; 14.75 ; 16.43
Acceptable...

*4x4x4:* 1:28.43
1:23.06 ; 1:28.14 ; 1:28.61 ; 1:28.53 ; 1:38.25
Acceptable too...

*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:28.14 
1st: 1:28.14 
2nd: 1:32.73
3rd: DNF 
Last one could have been fast, but I have made mistake in one alg...

*3x3x3 OH:* 45:94
41.26 ; 44.21 ; 46.40 ; 47.21 ; 1:00.54


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 26, 2008)

Mike Hughey:
*2x2x2*: 16.02 (+2), 13.80, 13.02, 11.53, 8.38 = *12.78*
*3x3x3*: 36.53, 32.75, 37.70, 39.71, 34.89 = *36.37*
Comment: Really awful – some unlucky solves for me. But my averages of 100 show I’m starting to get better now.
*4x4x4*: 2:05.23, 1:57.56 (O), 2:15.26 (O), 1:54.92, 1:53.45 (P) = *1:59.24*
Comment: I think it’s my first average ever under 2:00! Lucky parity, though.
*5x5x5*: 3:38.00, 3:48.11, 3:23.94, 3:33.79, 3:31.10 = *3:34.30*
Comment: Blech.
*2x2x2 BLD*: 58.63, 1:09.61, 1:23.34 = *58.63*
*3x3x3 BLD*: DNF (4:04.16), 3:43.02, 3:15.50 = *3:15.50*
*4x4x4 BLD*: 22:26.00, 17:03.47, DNF (25:47.12) = *17:03.47*
Comment: Memorization – 14:45, 8:45, 10:00. Third one was a total disaster. In each case I had bad memory problems.
*5x5x5 BLD*: DNF (38:23.94), DNF (39:26.87), DNF (41:54.04) = *DNF*
Comment: Memorization – 20:00, 23:00, 17:45. First two were bad setup moves that left a lot of pieces scrambled; last one was off by 4 + centers only. Horrible! Bad result and bad times too.
*3x3x3 Multi BLD*: *3/4 (33:25.54)*
Third cube was off by just 2 edge pieces misoriented.  I apparently memorized the wrong edge piece to orient – I’m sure I did the right operation and I didn’t forget the memorization, so I must have memorized it wrong.
*3x3x3 OH*: 57.66, 1:05.30, 1:05.84, 1:06.02, 1:11.43 = *1:05.72*
*3x3x3 WF*: 3:19.97, 3:48.38, 3:35.09, 4:46.55, 3:09.30 = *3:34.48*
*Relay*: *6:29.09* (+2 on 2x2x2)
*Magic*: 2.63, 3.97, 3.65, 2.46, 2.31 = *2.91*
*Master Magic*: 7.27, 6.96, 6.03, 7.00, 6.59 = *6.85*
*Clock*: Still don’t have one.
*MegaMinx*: 3:34.13, 3:41.77, 3:32.18, 3:34.36, 3:42.75 = *3:36.75*
*Pyraminx*: 32.52, 28.11, 25.55, 24.69, 21.38 = *26.12*
*Square-1*: 1:08.59, 2:15.56, 1:28.77, 1:22.06, 1:58.93 = *1:36.59*
*Fewest Moves*: 36 moves
F’ L’ B2 U2 L2 B’ R B’ R’ F’ R B F2 R’ D’ F2 D F’ U F’ U2 F2 L F2 D F’ D’ L F’ D’ U L2 D U’ F’ L2
A move cancellation bonanza! Here it is without the cancellations:
2x2x2: F’ L’ B2 U2 L2 B’
2x2x3: . F’ R F2 R’ D’ F2 D
3-x cross: F’ U F’ U2
fix some edges: F2 L F L’
pseudo OLL: L F D F’ D’ L’
pseudo PLL: L2 F’ D’ U L2 D U’ F’ L2
That leaves 3 corners – insert at .: R B’ R’ F’ R B R’ F
44 moves without cancellations. 4 moves cancel on the insertion, 3 before the pseudo OLL, and 1 before the pseudo PLL. Okay, so that might seem like normal cancellations to you experts, but for me it’s amazing! I feel like I’m finally starting to get a little better at this.


----------



## Pedro (Jan 27, 2008)

*3x3x3 OH* = 27.32
26.37, 27.53, (31.44), 28.06, (22.49)
Pretty bad, except for the last solve 

*4x4x4* = 1:28.66
1:42.99(OP), (1:43.19)(O), 1:25.13, 1:17.87(OP), (1:17.84)(O and little pop)
The first 2 were terrible...

*Square-1* = 1:45.52
1:53.54, (2:00.47), (1:14.36), 1:36.98, 1:46.05
Just got mine, and started practicing seriously today (learned the 2 edge swap alg)...my best RA today was 1:42.37, best single 53.11, so this avg was quite nice


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 27, 2008)

Chris Hardwick
--------------
3x3x3: (22.69) (14.04) 16.44 14.35 16.38 = 15.72
2x2x2_bld: 34.01 40.49 37.64
3x3x3_bld: 1:38.63 DNF DNF
4x4x4_bld: 7:18.02 DNF 7:18.03
comment: not as fast as I would like, but very consistent ;-)
5x5x5_bld: DNF DNF 17:52.01
comment: I'm glad to have gotten one of the 5x5x5 solves successfully. My accuracy is still dismal for the 5x5x5 as I adjust to my new memorization method, but I am slowly getting better. The corners on the last 5x5x5 bld solve were interesting ;-) The probability of something like that occurring is 1/1440

Chris


----------



## Jacco (Jan 27, 2008)

Jacco

*3x3*: 33.63, 34.66, (45.03), 36.52, (30.61) = *34.94*
Quite ok, done with my new DIY's.

*3x3 BLD* 5:26.58, DNF (4:49.05), DNF (6:36.18) = *5:26.58*
I'm practising alot with blind, trying to get as much sub-5 solves, first one was quite ok, second one had two flipped edges and third one I messed up corner orientation.

*5x5*
To be added.


----------



## joey (Jan 27, 2008)

*3x3 multibld:* 2 cubes: 4:07.27
I messed up exec on the second cube at 3 times, so it should have been sub4.


----------



## KJiptner (Jan 27, 2008)

*3x3x3 BLD:* *1:18.38*, DNF, 1:46.72
I did tooo many today


----------



## Kenneth (Jan 27, 2008)

Erik said:


> Erik Akkersdijk
> 2: (3.77), (7.42), 4.76, 6.05, 4.38=>5.06 HORRIBLE
> 3: 12.39, 13.08, 13.48, (11.47), (15.11)=>12.98
> 4: (50.56), 57.08, 58.50, (1:05.66), 1:03.56=>59.71 Horrible
> ...



Yeha Erik I agree, you suck in everything but Magic.

Think most of those results was WR if it was in competition 2 years ago


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 27, 2008)

*2x2x2*: 9.02 6.88 10.94 9.18 7.65 = *8.62*
*3x3x3*: 33.05 34.08 29.46 28.06 30.31 = *30.94*
*4x4x4*: 1:42.15 (P) 1:39.22 (OP) 1:37.06 (OP) 1:32.21 1:40.61 (O) = *1:38.96*
*5x5x5*: 2:31.66 2:55.31 3:14.93 2:31.44 2:28.09 = *2:39.47*
*2x2x2_bf*: DNF DNF DNF = *DNF *
*3x3x3_bf*: DNF 7:42.52 6:08.11= *6:08.11*
*3x3x3_mbf*: *2/2 in 21:05.99*
Comment: Long and odd cycles are easy
*3x3x3_oh*: 1:16.28 41.78 46.86 50.43 50.16 = *49.15*
Comment: Really consistent!
*3x3x3_fmc*: *D' R F2 D' B D2 F L2 F L' B L F' L' D' F' R2 U2 L2 B' U2 R' L' D2 L2 D2 L2 D2* = *28*
Do premove R to see what is going on
2x2x3 (6): D' R F2 D' B D2
The rest, except 6 edges and 3 corners (4) F L . B D ;
Undo Premove (1): R
Final 4 edges (6): L' D2 L2 D2 L2 D2
Insert this corner 3-cycle at the . cancelling 3 moves (8): L F L' B L F' L' B'
Insert this edge 3-cycle at the ; cancelling 2 moves (8): D2 F' R2 U2 L2 B' U2 R2

It was completely coincidental that the first 3 moves of my solution are the same as the first 3 moves of the scramble (and it doesn't matter anyway because I didn't use the inverse scramble). The first 6 moves were the key to this solution. I chose this variation:
D' R F2 D' B D2, F L B D, R L (12 moves, leaving a corner 3-cycle and 6 edges), but I also found these variations:
D' R F2 D' B D2, B D2 F D, R' B' L' B, R2 L' (16 moves, leaving only 4 corners)
D' R F2 D' b D2, B D2 F D, R' B' L2 B L' B' L2 B, R2 L' (20 moves, leaving only PLL/a 3-edge-cycle + a 3-corner-cycle)
*Relay*: *5:03.40*
*Magic*: 3.03 1.80 1.75 1.69 1.59 = *1.75*
*Master Magic*: 5.21 7.58 7.56 6.33 5.03 = *6.37*
*Clock*: 17.88 18.59 22.90 21.55 23.41 = *21.01*
*MegaMinx*: 3:29.63 3:36.08 3:43.08 3:51.96 3:33.36 = *3:37.51*
*PyraMinx*: 24.61 35.96 15.19 14.13 12.63 = *17.98*
*Square-1*: 40.97 1:08.15 57.91 1:36.58 (PP) 1:10.16 = *1:05.41*
Comment: I am starting to get faster on this! The PP was a parity that turned out to NOT be a parity


----------



## Dene (Jan 28, 2008)

*3x3x3:* 24.66 19.47 20.63 21.30 21.25 => 21.06
Technically would be my best average, but I don't like to count averages of 5...

*3x3x3_OH:* 44.30 45.30 54.68 54.58 46.93 => 48.94
Would have been better without those two bad ones (Lol, stating the obvious here).

*3x3x3_feet:* 5:43.81 2:50.69 2:39.43 2:29.96 2:06.96 => 2:40.03
Damn screwing up the PLL on the first one, would have been my fastest ever solve probably. not a very good average for my performance as of late.

*3x3x3_BLD:* DNF (6:30.25) 7:29.15 DNF (6:12.30) => 7:29.15
I'm getting much better at this! First was off by two corners, last was off by two edges, not sure how either went wrong...

*4x4x4:* 2:48.15 2:53.41 2:29.84 2:47.22 3:24.31 => 2:49.60


----------



## mrCage (Jan 28, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> *2x2x2*: 9.02 6.88 10.94 9.18 7.65 = *8.62*
> *3x3x3*: 33.05 34.08 29.46 28.06 30.31 = *30.94*
> *4x4x4*: 1:42.15 (P) 1:39.22 (OP) 1:37.06 (OP) 1:32.21 1:40.61 (O) = *1:38.96*
> *5x5x5*: 2:31.66 2:55.31 3:14.93 2:31.44 2:28.09 = *2:39.47*
> ...



Hi 

After your first 10 turns you can also solve directly like so:
1: L F' D' B' D F D' B D (corners)
2: D' S D L2 D' S' D L2
3: (L2 D2)*3

Then the whole thing shortens to
D' R F2 D' B D2 F L B D L F' D' B' D F D' B2 F' R D2 R' B' F D' L2 D2 L2 D2 R (30). Though 28 is of course better 

Have fun!

- Per


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 28, 2008)

mrCage said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > *2x2x2*: 9.02 6.88 10.94 9.18 7.65 = *8.62*
> ...


U' F' D' F U F' D F (8)
L' R (2)
F' L U' D F2 D' U L F (9)
D2 L2 D2 L2 D2 (5)
was my "safety" solve, but there were no cancellations so it would have been 34. Your approach uses 1 more move, but it cancels really well.

I still think someone that is good at corner-cycles could have found a very short solution (maybe even beat your 26) with the 16 moves start, especially because the last R2 L' can be done in random order so chances are pretty good that they will cancel also.
D' R F2 D' B D2, B D2 F D, R' B' L' B, R2 L' (16 moves, leaving only 4 corners)
Maybe phil or you could try it?


----------



## mrCage (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Arnaud 

After D' R F2 D' B D2 B D2 F D R' B' L' B you can proceed with :

1: B' L F L' B L F' (corners)
2: F B U2 R2 F B D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 (edges)

This shortens to :
D' R F2 D' B D2 B D2 F D R' B' F L' B L B U2 R2 F B D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 (26)

Another direct solution, and shorter ;-) FMC, like chess, is often won in the endgame 

- Per


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 28, 2008)

I would have never thought of that Per. Ruining the already fixed edges to get a very short (cancelling) corner fix. That 8 move commutator cancels 2 moves at the beginning (B' L), 1 move at the end (L) and then another move at then end (F')

And I have never seen that H-perm. It also cancels really nicely at the beginning and the end.

I was expecting 2 3-corner-cycles, but I like this approach much better. (2 3-corner-cycles might still be shorter though)

I bow to the master


----------



## mrCage (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi 

Well it's not a pure H-perm and the qtm is too long. It's just one that suits this particular situation. A "normal" H-perm like FBL2F'B'U'D'L2UDR2 would have worked, but gives 27 turns total I was too busy at work to try insertions 

- Per


----------



## Kenneth (Jan 28, 2008)

mrCage said:


> A "normal" H-perm like FBL2F'B'U'D'L2UDR2




R L U2 R' L' F ' B' U2 F B (or from any angle to cancle turns)

Short: Ra U2 Ra' Fa' U2 Fa

Saves 1 HTM and 2 QTM


----------



## guusrs (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi guys,

I found a nice FMC solution last friday within the hour, including triple checking, but I wanted it to keep it for you for the last day.
F2L: D' R F2 D' B D2 B D2 F D R' B' L' B. L' R2 (16) leaving 4 corners at LL (you already know)
Then I remembered a nice corner alg for this LL I found in the 90's or so at the dot you can insert:
B' L F L2 B2 L B L F' L' D2 B2 D2 (13), cancelling 4 moves at the beginning, resulting in: 
D' R F2 D' B D2 B D2 F D R' B' F L2 B2 L B L F' L' D2 B2 D2 L' R2 (25)

In your insertion discussion you were so close......

Greetz

Guus


----------



## philkt731 (Jan 28, 2008)

2: 4.96
3: 15.44 16.40 14.63 15.03 13.14 = 15.03 good for how little i practice
4: 1:11.20 (best of 58.xx)
5: 2:43.46 (best of 2:18)
2BLD: 23.77
3BLD: 3:10.05
MultiBLD:
OH: 29.76
FMC: 40 moves
Done on inverse scramble
2x2x2: R' U R' L' B (5)
2x2x3: R U' F U2 F2 (6)
F2L: U' R' U' R2 B' R2 B F R F' (10)
OLL + PLL: B R B' R B R2 B R' U' D B2 D' U R' B2 R (16)
Fixing: B L B' (3)
Took about 10 minutes. I'm abit apathetic/lazy this week for some reason. Maybe because of SATs. this is a bit disappointing, but don't worry next week I'll have a sub-35 solve! (hopefully)
Relay: 4:41.75 OP
2: 0:05
5: 2:56
4: 1:24 OP
3: 0:16
horrid. first 4 and 5 solves in like 5 days


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 28, 2008)

---BLD---
2x2x2: 38.61 44.06 DNF = 38.61
3x3x3: 1:47.09 2:06.61 2:18.93 = 1:47.09
4x4x4: 11:57.05 11:09.26 DNF = 11:09.26
3x3x3_mbf: 3/3 7:42.54

Other events.
Relay: 3:59.69
Magic: 1.30 1.34 1.22 1.58 1.28 = 1.31
Master Magic: 2.71 3.44 3.02 2.59 2.59 = 2.77


----------



## brad711 (Jan 28, 2008)

*My times*

3x3:
31.58, 31.26, 22.07, 32.16, 35.75=31.66

Pretty Terrible, except for the 22. The 22 should have been like 20, but my hands missed the timer.

I will maybe add more events later. I don't have time now.


----------



## tim (Jan 29, 2008)

*4x4 bld*
Best: DNF
DNF (8:26), DNF(10:25), DNF(10:08)

wth? i hope i won't be that bad at the belgian open :/.

*3x3 bld*
Best: 1:27.34
DNF, 1:27.34, 2:29.83 (forgot a few pieces )

Finally a successful solve... I was afraid, i lost all my bld skills :/.

*2x2 bld*
Best: 48.30
52.00, 48.30, 52.04

mhh, i really need a new corner system.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 29, 2008)

tim said:


> *4x4 bld*
> Best: DNF
> DNF (8:26), DNF(10:25), DNF(10:08)
> 
> ...



Gah! I am _sooo_ happy I get to do BLD at Stanford before you get to break the NR! Bu I probably won't get to do 4x4x4 BLD there. 

Anyhow, I did this
 and then these BLD scr's right after: 1:54, DNF, DNF.


----------



## mrCage (Jan 29, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> mrCage said:
> 
> 
> > A "normal" H-perm like FBL2F'B'U'D'L2UDR2
> ...


 
Well, the one i gave relates to Arnauds solution, so it operates on L not U, and it corrects the opposite layer in the end. It's essentially the same as you give

-Per


----------



## mrCage (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi 

After Arnaud's D' R F2 D' B D2.B D2F D R' B' L' B L' R2 insert D2 B' U' B D2 B' U B at the dot resulting in D' R F2 D' U' B D2 B' U B2,D2 F D R' B' L' B L' R2 - then insert B2 D' F' D B2 D' F D at the comma. This shortens to D' R F2 D' U' B D2 B' U D' F' D B2 D' F D' F D R' B' L' B L' R2 (24) This is the best that i could find with corner insertions 

- Per


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 29, 2008)

After last weeks 40 move solution I was really happy with my 28 move solution. I wasn't surprised to see others improve on the starts I gave, but it makes me realize I still have a lot to learn.

Guus: Are you going to post a solution you found yourself, or did you actually find the same start as I did?


----------



## Erik (Jan 29, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> After last weeks 40 move solution I was really happy with my 28 move solution. I wasn't surprised to see others improve on the starts I gave, but it makes me realize I still have a lot to learn.
> 
> Guus: Are you going to post a solution you found yourself, or did you actually find the same start as I did?




So how far are you learning OLL/PLL now? I'm looking forward to your FMC at Belgium Open!


----------



## tim (Jan 29, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> ---BLD---
> 2x2x2: 38.61 44.06 DNF = 38.61
> 3x3x3: 1:47.09 2:06.61 2:18.93 = 1:47.09
> 4x4x4: 11:57.05 11:09.26 DNF = 11:09.26
> ...



fu, dan


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 29, 2008)

how so tim, I just was able to solve it. My memo was in the 5s for both successes, which means my execution was not great. For multi-bld, the first and second cube were insanely easy.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 29, 2008)

Erik said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > After last weeks 40 move solution I was really happy with my 28 move solution. I wasn't surprised to see others improve on the starts I gave, but it makes me realize I still have a lot to learn.
> ...


No time means no OLL/PLL learned. I basically just do the weekly competition every week and last week I didn't even had enough time to do that.

For FMC at the Belgian Open I am not going to pressure myself like I did in Sweden. Everything below 39  moves will be good


----------



## guusrs (Jan 29, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> After last weeks 40 move solution I was really happy with my 28 move solution. I wasn't surprised to see others improve on the starts I gave, but it makes me realize I still have a lot to learn.
> 
> Guus: Are you going to post a solution you found yourself, or did you actually find the same start as I did?



Hi Arnaud,

I did found this solution myself. As you said before: we think the same...

Gus


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 29, 2008)

guusrs said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > After last weeks 40 move solution I was really happy with my 28 move solution. I wasn't surprised to see others improve on the starts I gave, but it makes me realize I still have a lot to learn.
> ...


 
I am really happy I posted early this week. It would have been weird to post the same (basic) solution as you again.

You also seem to be on a roll, getting 25 twice in a row! Maybe you should come to the Belgian Open?


----------



## jeff081692 (Jan 29, 2008)

Jefferson James

2x2x2-7.27
(8.58), 7.33, 7.64, 6.84, (4.89)
not much practice.

2x2x2 BLD-1:07.47
DNF, 1:07.47, 1:55.55
I expected to DNF the last solve but i decided to go on and try and actually solved it even though it was a bad time for me.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 30, 2008)

Rebecca Hughey:
*2x2x2*: 1:07.63, 3:07.34, 1:05.31, 54.56, 20.18 = *1:02.50*
*3x3x3*: 3:08.90, 1:58.02, 1:43.61, 1:56.63, 1:54.34 = *1:56.33*
*Master Magic*: 27.09, 23.25, 21.84, 25.55, 22.06 = *23.62*

Marie Hughey:
*Magic*: 3.94, 3.16, 3.52, 3.27, 9.43 = *3.58*
*Master Magic*: 32.28, 31.11, 31.52, 27.15, 26.69 = *29.93*


----------



## guusrs (Jan 30, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> I am really happy I posted early this week. It would have been weird to post the same (basic) solution as you again.
> 
> You also seem to be on a roll, getting 25 twice in a row! Maybe you should come to the Belgian Open?



Arnaud,

I surely had some luck the past two weeks. Most of the weeks I can't do sub-30. Sorry, I can't make it to the Belgian Open but I will compete you at the Benelux Open 

I wish you good luck in Leuven!

Gus


----------



## Jack (Jan 31, 2008)

Jack Moseley

2x2x2: (8.41), 7.16, 6.58, 6.43, (5.96) = *6.72*

3x3x3: 17.65, 15.75, (19.19), 18.88, (13.81) = *17.43*

4x4x4: (1:26.02), 1:21.06, (1:16.78), 1:18.83, 1:18.06 = *1:19.32*

5x5x5: (2:36.55), 2:43.05, 2:39.86, 2:39.65, (2:54.55) = *2:40.85*

I didn't really get around to doing any more than this.


----------



## vlarsen (Jan 31, 2008)

Victor Larsen

*2x2x2*: 16.60 11.70 12.67 10.93 14.29 = *12.88*
*3x3x3*: 44.12 32.14 35.93 35.65 35.57 = *35.72*
*4x4x4*: 2:27.31 2:19.59 2:14.81 2:03.00 2:12.10 = *2:15.50*
*5x5x5*: 4:38.21 4:46.45 3:52.65 4:08.64 6:44.50 = *4:31.10*
3:52 is personal best, yay!
*3x3x3 OH*: 104.79 85.12 101.46 174.39 84.59 = *96.89*
*Relay*: *7:50.23*
*Square-1*: 3:12.16 2:00.34 1:19.75 3:19.78 2:26.73 = *2:33.31*
1:19 is another personal best!
*2x2x2 BLD*: 1:43.57 DNF (3:40.26) 3:46.78 = *1:43.57*
*3x3x3 BLD*: DNF (5:14.31) DNF (5:22.34) DNF (4:23.62) = *DNF*
The second one was a mistake on parity algorithm, and on the third I forgot one edge. Boo.

I realized that I'm terrible at edges in Blindfold. Time for some work, then.


----------



## alexc (Feb 1, 2008)

*2x2x2*: 8.00 (4.86) 7.63 (8.86) 5.58 => 7.07 Good 

*3x3x3*: 16.86 (22.31) 21.30 (16.43) 19.80 => 19.32 Nice, two 16's 

*3x3x3_oh*: 48.43 37.15 (36.69) 41.58 (60.38) => 42.39 Yeah 

No blindfolded. Working on new corner and memo method. Hope to do it next week. Overall this week was very good!


----------



## hdskull (Feb 1, 2008)

*Sikan Li*
*2x2x2*: (8.97), 7.75, 7.43, 6.96, (5.28) => 7.38
Okay.
*3x3x3*: (25.06), (18.18), 18.61, 23.53, 21.91 => 21.35
Very very very terrible.
*4x4x4*: 1:48.62 P, (1:55.89) OP, 1:56.94 OP, (1:37.48) OP, 1:44.00 P => 1:49.85
The fourth solve was very fluid, sub 1:50 is good for me.
*2x2x2 BLD*: 1:06.57, 47.61, DNF => 47.61
*3x3x3 BLD*: 4:11.93, 3:20.91, 2:33.16 => 2:33.16
Haven’t BLDed in awhile, got back to normal on the last solve, haha.
(memo times: 2:24, 1:26, 1:09)
*3x3x3 OH*: 30.88, (27.50), 30.11, 30.43, (35.38) => 30.47
Eh.
*3x3x3 FMC*:


----------

